#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρονική Πολεοδομία

## Κουτίνας

*Αφορά Καταναλωτές, Επενδυτές, Μηχανικούς
*_
Δημοσιεύθηκε στην ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα_ _naftemporiki.gr_* Τρίτη, 11/12/2018.*

Πρόκειται για το σύγχρονο σύστημα έκδοσης οικοδομικών αδειών σύμφωνα με το οποίο οι μελέτες υποβάλλονται ηλεκτρονικά χωρίς την άμεση εμπλοκή της Πολεοδομίας, όπως τη γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα.  Με το νέο σύστημα της “Ηλεκτρονικής Πολεοδομίας” θα δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους φορείς του δημοσίου, στους Μηχανικούς ή σε ενδιαφερόμενους Ιδιώτες, να πληροφορούνται με «ένα κλικ» τους όρους δόμησης και τις χρήσεις γης για κάθε ακίνητο, όπως και τα δεδομένα της ισχύουσας πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας που προσδιορίζουν το καθεστώς ιδιοκτησίας, δόμησης, εκμετάλλευσης και  προστασίας της ακίνητης περιουσίας.Είναι προφανές πως το νέο σύστημα πολεοδόμησης αναβαθμίζει το κύρος των Μηχανικών. Παράλληλα, απαιτεί αξιοπιστία υπηρεσιών με υπευθυνότητα (responsibility) σε ότι αφορά την ηθική υποχρέωση για τήρηση των κανόνων της “τέχνης και της επιστήμης” αλλά και ευθύνη (liability) σε ότι αφορά την εκ του νόμου υποχρέωση για αποζημίωση τυχόν ζημιών από ενδεχόμενα λάθη ή παραλείψεις που μπορεί να προκύψουν στο στάδιο της κατασκευής ή της εκμετάλλευσης / χρήσης του ακινήτου.
*
Ρόλος και ευθύνη Μηχανικού

*Ο ρόλος του Μηχανικού είναι να μελετά, να επιβλέπει και να διαχειρίζεται έργα αναλαμβάνοντας τις όποιες συνέπειες από αμέλεια, λάθη ή παραλείψεις του. Η αρχή αυτή, σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική εμπειρία, βασίζεται σε αντίστοιχη σύμβαση με τον εκάστοτε Εργοδότη (Επενδυτή, Ιδιοκτήτη) και σε σχετικές νομικές διατάξεις. Φαίνεται πως η αρχή αυτή δεν έχει εμπεδωθεί σωστά στη χώρα μας. Το σύστημα δόμησης, επηρεασμένο από νομοθετικά κενά που επέτρεπαν ασαφείς ερμηνείες του θεσμικού πλαισίου, ευνόησε την αυθαίρετη δόμηση και διάφορες πολιτικές - κοινωνικές σκοπιμότητες. Οι πρόσφατες νομοθετικές εξελίξεις για την ηλεκτρονική πολεοδόμηση προσφέρουν μια άλλη προοπτική στο σύστημα μελέτης και κατασκευής δομικών έργων και δημιουργούν νέα δυναμική στο επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού.

Οι Έλληνες Μηχανικοί οφείλουν να συνειδητοποιήσουν το γεγονός πως το θεσμικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο λειτούργησαν τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια πρέπει οριστικά να τερματιστεί και να μπει στο περιθώριο. Ο ευρύτερος προβληματισμός για την “επόμενη μέρα” αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις γύρω από την ποιότητα του εκάστοτε έργου σε ότι αφορά το χρόνο και το κόστος υλοποίησής του, καθώς και την ικανοποίηση των προδιαγεγραμμένων χαρακτηριστικών του. Στη βάση αυτή, οι Μηχανικοί με κύρος και επαγγελματική συνείδηση οφείλουν να αναλαμβάνουν τις ευθύνες τους και να απαιτούν την ανάλογη αμοιβή που δικαιούνται._

_*Ασφάλιση ευθύνης Μηχανικού
*
Θα πρέπει να αποδεχθούμε πως οι όποιες μελλοντικές επενδύσεις που μοιραία κάποια στιγμή θα γίνουν, απαιτούν σύστημα δόμησης που να συνδέεται με κάποια “εγγύηση” αναφορικά με την αρτιότητα των μελετών και με την αξιοπιστία των υπηρεσιών επίβλεψης για ένα άρτιο, ασφαλές και ποιοτικό έργο που να ικανοποιεί τον Επενδυτή / Ιδιοκτήτη / Χρήστη. Η συγκεκριμένη “εγγύηση”,  σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα διεθνή πρακτική, δεν είναι άλλη από την Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης Μηχανικού, η οποία έστω και καθυστερημένα, διεξοδικά θα πρέπει να υιοθετηθεί και στη χώρα μας.

----------

